# Baron latonia



## Btracy (Dec 15, 2020)

I just got this Baron bike, I'd like to know if anybody could tell me the year, value and can I get a key to unlock the fork, thanks


----------



## bloo (Dec 16, 2020)

Welcome! That's a Schwinn, and Wes Pinchot (here on the forum) can make keys from the number stamped in the lock cylinder.


----------



## BatWaves (Aug 14, 2022)

@barneyguey


----------



## AndyA (Aug 14, 2022)

If we can't get Count Alucard bikes, we ride Baron Latonia bikes!


----------



## juvela (Aug 14, 2022)

AndyA said:


> If we can't get Count Alucard bikes, we ride Baron Latonia bikes!
> 
> View attachment 1679486




-----

😉 


...the answer to the question of "...What would Bela do?..."

🧛‍♂️

-----


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> 😉
> 
> ...


----------



## juvela (Aug 14, 2022)

-----

evidently the name should be "twenty mule team Latonia"

does anyone else recall when Ronald Reagan hosted the show?

can recollect building a model kit of the team as a lad; it came in a light grey plastic.

was one of those "fifty cents and two box tops" sort of things...

-----


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2022)

Very nice. I've had a few of these badges, but this is the first time I've seen one on a bike.


----------



## stezell (Aug 15, 2022)

The last time this guy was on here was December 2020.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 15, 2022)

I wonder what happened to the bike


----------

